# Probleme Itunes Ipod Touch ( "memoire insuffisante")



## noedz (14 Février 2011)

Je suis possesseur d'un Itouch 2g MC 8 Giga, avec 1.07 giga d'espace memoire libre.
Je veux mettre une application telechargée depuis Itunes sur Pc (Itunes 10.1 Windows XP), qui fait 715 mo.
La synchronisation commence, et un message d'alerte me signifie que "l'app "nova2" n'a pas été installée sur l'Ipod "Ipod ***" car l'espace disponioble y est insuffisant".
Je ne comprends donc pas, qqun aurait il une reponse ???
Merci de vote aide, cordilement.


----------



## Jingle (14 Février 2011)

J'ai constaté cela aussi quand tu es à la limite. Tu ne peux le remplir ton ipod à 100% en passant par itunes. Il y a une petite marge réservée et utile pour le bon fonctionnement de ton ipod (pour récupérer tes mails ou installer des mise à jour d'app.)


----------



## noedz (16 Février 2011)

Merci beaucoup, mais devoir laisser 400 mo de libre c'est un peu abusé !


----------

